# Drilling cleanly



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

Have an apprentice do it. Lol


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Drill through a wad of wet paper towels. It'll work for small holes in a pinch.

-John


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Johns way is great for a few, if you have to do a ton go this route

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...pw.r_qf.&fp=a07e9d1e0f746f10&biw=1152&bih=691


----------



## Yonkersliving (Jul 17, 2009)

I was the apprentice. Now I have to do it myself


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I use small plastic cups. They are good for about a dozen holes then you will need a new cup.
Assuming you are talking about just setting anchors


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Use the rubber cups that hilti sells


----------



## Yonkersliving (Jul 17, 2009)

My boss is cheap enough said


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Just clip a force field emitter on your belt.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

This is the pro way.


----------



## WIElectric (Feb 21, 2012)

erics37 said:


> Just clip a force field emitter on your belt.


I prefer using the force.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

WIElectric said:


> I prefer using the force.


Honestly if we're talking about drilling holes cleanly a condom is the safe way.


----------



## Yonkersliving (Jul 17, 2009)

There is no clean way to do it. I've tried all types and they don't work. So I just face away and try to stay clean


----------



## MollyHatchet29 (Jan 24, 2012)

Poke a hole in a dust mask, put it around the drill and hopefully it'll help. This is purely a MacGuyvered guess, so don't blame me if it doesn't work. If not, get another dust mask for your face.


----------

